# Health cover



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

I understand that you need to provide private health cover to move to Spain legally if you are under state pension age. I have a pre- existing condition which wouldn't be covered. Is there any factual information available that states that all conditions must be covered. My husband thinks that there is nothing factual to confirm that all health conditions must be covered and that it is just here say. 
Has anyone any experience with this. Working in health care in the UK I can't believe that every person moving in their fifties to Spain has no pre- existing condition such as hypertension or high cholesterol.
If you can stay without them being covered would you just pay a private GP or hospital if you need monitoring or have an event.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

portygirl said:


> I understand that you need to provide private health cover to move to Spain legally if you are under state pension age. I have a pre- existing condition which wouldn't be covered. Is there any factual information available that states that all conditions must be covered. My husband thinks that there is nothing factual to confirm that all health conditions must be covered and that it is just here say.
> Has anyone any experience with this. Working in health care in the UK I can't believe that every person moving in their fifties to Spain has no pre- existing condition such as hypertension or high cholesterol.
> If you can stay without them being covered would you just pay a private GP or hospital if you need monitoring or have an event.


Hello

We moved a year ago and have looked at this.

You can get private health cover with pre existing Hypertension etc. BUT it depends on the insurer and will obviously increase the premiums. OR you can get health insurance that will preclude the existing condition, and possibly the associated illnesses that associated with IE High Blood pressure = Stroke/heart attack..........if you understand me.

Of course anyone can move to Spain with pre-existing conditions and not be covered for them, but as a health worker in the UK ( I am an ex Nurse myself) you are aware how expensive medical treatment is and an "event" as you call it could fall into hundreds if not thousands of pounds. IMHO Your best bet is to speak to one of the PMI's yourself and ask them direct the implications etc of your condition and what they will and will not cover and then decide if the risk is worth it. 

If your coming to work then you will be covered by the state system.

However there are others on here who will have greater knowledge than I as they have lived here longer and many have private health cover.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you get private health insurance which excludes certain conditions, I think it could come down to how carefully the person who deals with your application to register as a resident scrutinises it, which I know is not very helpful. I have seen instances described on the forum about people being refused because their insurers were not Spanish companies, or their policies involved co-payments.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

We would only need cover for a year before accessing the Convenio Especial but if we were to move and then discover we can't actually register because a pre - existing medical condition is not covered by our medical insurance then we would be stuck in limbo. 
I'm really getting bogged down at the moment with all the negative stuff including the health situation but also the difficulties in both renting and purchasing homes.
Spain isn't the UK, and maybe it is difficult for EU nationals to get around our systems but I'm overwhelmed at the moment trying to navigate the Spanish systems.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Some just stick with the private cover. It can be just as good and around the same price


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Private cover is unlikely to cover my pre- existing condition so not really worth having.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

But state health provision may not cover it either


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> But state health provision may not cover it either


Can you point me in the direction of information relating to state health care not covering pre- existing conditions.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I honestly do not know, hence I used the term MAY not cover


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you shop around, some private health insurance companies will take on pre-existing conditions at a price

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

portygirl said:


> Can you point me in the direction of information relating to state health care not covering pre- existing conditions.


state healthcare *does *cover pre-existing conditions

prescription charges work differently to the UK though, & some medications might not be available at all, or not be available on prescription


& if you are using the _convenio especial_, you will pay full price for all medication


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

It is possible to get private insurance with pre-existing conditions. Obviously the premiums will be higher depending on what the condition is. 

You need to get some quotes. Someone I know got health cover within a year of having cancer treatment. I don't know how much her premiums were.

You will get cheaper quotes from a Spanish insurer than one that is UK based.

I can only speak about the public health care system for people of pension age. There are no restrictions - in fact they do not even ask your health history when you register. 

For us we pay 10% of prescription costs up to a maximum limit per month. My husband's medication is costed at over €4,000 a month (the cost is stated on the prescription). Because he gets the prescription at the hospital pharmacy he doesn't pay anything.


----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi portygirl. I am in a similar situation. I am going for it - ferry booked for us and the dogs, 6 months rental on a villa. But I have a pre existing medical condition. Breast cancer. I will look into cover with Spanish companies when I get there. 
I sent you a pm, not sure if it sent as I am a fairly new user here. 
Best wishes to you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

An English man applied for residencia here, for health cover he used His E.H.I.C.,


His application has been granted…………………….


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hepa said:


> An English man applied for residencia here, for health cover he used His E.H.I.C.,
> 
> 
> His application has been granted…………………….


Don't tell everyone, Hepa - you'll start a stampede!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Some just stick with the private cover. It can be just as good and around the same price


It can also be inefficient, hugely over-priced and any operations may well be carried out by specialists moonlighting from the state system.
I've used private health, paid a lot for a misdiagnosis. My optician pointed out the problem, after having several expensive and futile appointments with a private specialist. Regional health service cured it.
My partner spent thousands of euros having operations to remove carcinomas. The operations were not carried out thoroughly and she decided to use the regional health service. 
Fantastic treatment....one of the more junior staff in attendance was the 'specialist' who operated privately....
I had two cataract operations via the regional (Andalucia) health service. Very good treatment and aftercare. I was given a bill just to show the cost of all the treatment, not for paying. Cost was around 800 euros for everything. A friend paid three times that for private cataract ops. We think the surgeon who did my ops was the same one who did her op at the private clinic.
I'll never waste money on private care again.

I cannot imagine that the regional health service would refuse to treat some pre-existing conditions. A public health service treats everyone for anything. Unlike private medicine, it isn't out to make money out of ill-health.
I think there could well be a lot of charlatans around in both medicine and dentistry, making a living out of people who don't speak enough Spanish to access public services or who think private care must be 'better'.
I'm pleased my health problems were diagnosed and treated here in Spain by the excellent health service provided by the Junta (and paid for by the people) of Andalucia.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe yes maybe no.
In all countries you will get stories of peoples experiences having them prefer state over private and vice versa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Don't tell everyone, Hepa - you'll start a stampede!


Just shows how different it is here to the others parts of Spain.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I will pursue private medical care for one year to cover my pre- existing medical condition ( at probably huge cost ) then apply for the Convenio Especial. Incidentally, in the UK private medical care might be great for speed of access but should anything go wrong guess who picks up the mess, yes, the good old NHS !


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi we both 50 took early retirement from NHS after being made redundant,I have under active thyroid ,got cover from Cigna Global Health care approx 150 per month for two of us try them.dont be put off I'm sure someone will cover you,also depending on your meds ,I buy my thyroxine from farmacia for less than 5 euros for three months supply good luck x


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

If you decide to move over here Portygirl........
Bring me some chippy sauce please!




.....


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Eddie1875 said:


> If you decide to move over here Portygirl........
> Bring me some chippy sauce please!
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Eddie, I gather that you may be a Hibee, so for you definately a barrowload of chippy sauce !


----------

